# Does size really matter?



## hardpan (Jan 22, 2013)

Apparently not always. I stumbled across this instructional video of a Swedish logger cutting rather small logs with an even smaller saw, the famous 346XP and what appears to be a 14" bar. I don't know enough to critique this method so I will default to say it is "interesting". What do you think? For instance, how about a tree twice that size and a saw that could muscle a 20" bar etc?
Forestry in Sweden 2 - YouTube


----------



## paccity (Jan 22, 2013)

i just don't know what to say.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 22, 2013)

Sloppy!


----------



## Samlock (Jan 22, 2013)

The guy is a farmer, not a logger, managing his own land. That is, removing the sheltering aspens from over a young spruce stand.

The vid has been around here before. I still don't know what he is doing and why. A Gyro Gearloose type of a guy, I think, likes to do things his own way.

Scandinavians tend to choose short bars. I've noticed that Americans like to pick the longest bar an each saw might possibly handle. On this side of the pond people rather sell it short. I believe the truth is somewhere in between. I myself have a 15'' bar mounted on my 346. Quite optimal for the small timber I use it for.


----------



## paccity (Jan 22, 2013)

i don't mind trying some thing diff when i have the time to do it. mostly out of curiosity. but i thought the guy was doing a carving of some sort. but even with the shorter bar on that tree it could have been done with a lot less dinkin around.


----------



## saxono3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sloppy stump, took twice as long as it had to. Open face notch, bore in behind the hinge, cut to the back when your bar pops out the other side put a wedge in. Release the back and give the wedge a whack and she's gone. For large trees when the bar reaches the back go around and finish your cut to the hinge. That way your never cutting the same wood twice, under or over cutting I mean. I use a 20 in. bar for pretty much every thing but the very biggest trees I encounter. The tree he was cutting was small.


----------



## slowp (Jan 22, 2013)

Samlock said:


> Scandinavians tend to choose short bars. I've noticed that Americans like to pick the longest bar an each saw might possibly handle. On this side of the pond people rather sell it short. I believe the truth is somewhere in between. I myself have a 15'' bar mounted on my 346. Quite optimal for the small timber I use it for.



In our country there is a difference. If you work on flat ground, you can work from either side of the tree.
In our part of the woods, the machines are doing the cutting on the flat ground or flattish ground. Fallers get the steep ground, where it isn't always possible to work from more than one side--easily or safely. A longish bar is a safety and efficiency thing.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 22, 2013)

Alot of time wasted and fooling around when three simple cuts would have fallen that tree. Also look at the kickback danger he exposed himself to as well as prolonging his time near the base of a pratially cut tree. More chances of widowmaker falling. Also noted how his "fancy pants" cut did not control the tree well on the way down and it twisted and kicked pretty good.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 22, 2013)

As noted by others - way too much time at the stump of a partially cut tree - at least for this firewood hack. Also those two piece sloping face cuts that leave a chin can spell trouble - don't embarass me by asking me how I know. :msp_smile: Ron


----------



## madhatte (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder what's up with all that back-barring and getting punched in the junk by the saw when that 346 had a perfectly usable dawg on it? Seems like an awful lot of work to me. Pretty sure I said the same thing the last time this video made the rounds. Also: what's up with not looking up? Also also: what a jack-strawed mess at the end! 

Ain't sayin' what they're doing doesn't work (for whatever it is their management goals are), just sayin' that we sure don't do things like that around here.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 22, 2013)

madhatte said:


> ... Also also: *what a jack-strawed mess at the end!*
> 
> Ain't sayin' what they're doing doesn't work (for whatever it is their management goals are), just sayin' that we sure don't do things like that around here.



Didn't you play pick up sticks as a kid? :msp_smile: Ron


----------



## twochains (Jan 22, 2013)

What did I just watch? Judging by the criss-cross swamp job at the end...why was he even carrying wedges? What kind of goof ball notches were those? Wonder who played "catcher" and who was the "pitcher" in that little duo???


----------



## H 2 H (Jan 22, 2013)

HMMMMM

Way to small of bar 

Kinda reminds me of guy using a 60 cc saw with 15" b/c


_JMO_


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 22, 2013)

These videos always make me feel a little better, I'm big, gimpy, fat, and slow, but I make it look easier than that...(or so I think... need to watch more tree fall fails...)


----------



## hardpan (Jan 22, 2013)

Great replies. Imagine a pro 60cc saw with 20" bar and a 36" tree with a little back lean. Could it be done reliably and safely? I don't think I would be comfortable with it but the guy in the video might fly through it. The off-center holding wood does have some appeal to me because it allows the wedge to be in the back cut center but I may be all wet.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2013)

hardpan said:


> Great replies. Imagine a pro 60cc saw with 20" bar and a 36" tree with a little back lean. Could it be done reliably and safely? I don't think I would be comfortable with it but the guy in the video might fly through it. The off-center holding wood does have some appeal to me because it allows the wedge to be in the back cut center but I may be all wet.



Yeah, you are all wet. Where do all these ####ing wieners came from, Jesus mother####ing Christ!


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 22, 2013)

I could do it in three cuts... as long as it wasn't back leaning real hard, and as long as I manage to pull off a decent face without having to dress it up to much... and still have the wedges be more or less centered

No monkeying around with boring and what not

Not bragging just saying...


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> I could do it in three cuts... as long as it wasn't back leaning real hard, and as long as I manage to pull off a decent face without having to dress it up to much... and still have the wedges be more or less centered
> 
> No monkeying around with boring and what not
> 
> Not bragging just saying...



Rip the ####er up by the roots, you could die of old age cutting like that farmer.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 22, 2013)

hardpan said:


> Great replies. Imagine a pro 60cc saw with 20" bar and a 36" tree with a little back lean. Could it be done reliably and safely? I don't think I would be comfortable with it but the guy in the video might fly through it. The off-center holding wood does have some appeal to me because it allows the wedge to be in the back cut center but I may be all wet.




Yup, you're all wet. Good of you to realize it before you copy the idiot in the video. 

He does a lot of unnecessary cutting, snipping away at that tree like he was pruning a rose bush. That tree didn't get cut down...it fell over in shame and embarrassment.

The guy is unskilled and dangerous. He shouldn't be a role model for someone wanting to learn falling.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 22, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup, you're all wet. Good of you to realize it before you copy the idiot in the video.
> 
> He does a lot of unnecessary cutting, snipping away at that tree like he was pruning a rose bush. That tree didn't get cut down...it fell over in shame and embarrassment.
> 
> The guy is unskilled and dangerous. He shouldn't be a role model for someone wanting to learn falling.



Bob, you are my hero.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 23, 2013)

Hahaha. Did you watch him bucking that log? 
Maybe I shouldn't laugh, for all I know it was full of snakes. That's the only reason I can think of to jump around like that. 

Andy


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 23, 2013)

redprospector said:


> Hahaha. Did you watch him bucking that log?
> Maybe I shouldn't laugh, for all I know it was full of snakes. That's the only reason I can think of to jump around like that.
> 
> Andy



didn't get that far, had 6 shots of whiskey, was yelling at screen.


----------



## redprospector (Jan 23, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> didn't get that far, had 6 shots of whiskey, was yelling at screen.



Haha. You didn't go far enough, it's just after the 7th shot. 

Andy


----------



## paccity (Jan 23, 2013)

i wondered how long it would take. north man said three, i was going to say one, but randy's was the most efficient.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sorry but...
This is a loaded question.

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jan 23, 2013)

hardpan said:


> Great replies. Imagine a pro 60cc saw with 20" bar and a 36" tree with a little back lean. Could it be done reliably and safely? I don't think I would be comfortable with it but the guy in the video might fly through it. The off-center holding wood does have some appeal to me because it allows the wedge to be in the back cut center but I may be all wet.



36" tree and a 20" bar? Face it and quarter cut it, with a wedge in the back


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't watch the vid, guess it is my phone or something. Sounds fun though haha.


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup, you're all wet. Good of you to realize it before you copy the idiot in the video.
> 
> He does a lot of unnecessary cutting, snipping away at that tree like he was pruning a rose bush. *That tree didn't get cut down...it fell over in shame and embarrassment.*
> 
> The guy is unskilled and dangerous. He shouldn't be a role model for someone wanting to learn falling.




Bob, that line is sig-worthy! I stole it and put it in mine! 

Ted


----------



## twochains (Jan 23, 2013)

Good news, I found another one of their vids...very informative.....

Sprockets Dance - YouTube

:jester:


----------



## imagineero (Jan 23, 2013)

I ended up with a stump just like that once after trying to put out a forest fire with a screwdriver.


----------



## Joe46 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure how long it took Randy to down those 6 shots, but I was done at 1:15 mark. Could bear to watch any more.:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## KYLogger (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh, come on. I can't believe you guys don't know if you buy one of them screened hardhats, a pair of high dollar kevlar boots, and some fancy chainsaw pants and you are automatically transformed into "Super Logger"!! And thus makes you qualified to post your exploits for the general public's education er, I mean amusement!

Sorry I just couldn't help it


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2013)

If you want some real logging then check out his thinning operation. Forestry in Sweden 1 - YouTube Gas must be cheap in Sweden or pulp extremely valuable. If you can hang in there long enough he fells a small tree in the end and then applies his unique bucking approach. And again if you are still sober at this point then go to his final video which starts out appropriately with the Hallelujah Chorus. Forestry in Sweden 5 - YouTube Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe some Swede logger will speak up and enlighten us. I was looking for a Swedish video of a logging operation and came across this more conventional cutter but it looks like he whittled the tree down as well. pine felling in a thinning in sweden, fäller en tall i gallring - YouTube I also couldn't help but note the irony of all the safety gear and yet he pops the chain back in place with his left hand while his right is still at the trigger. I guess they really aren't that much different than some of us. Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Comon guys. It's not how big it is... it's how ya use your tool!













Seriously, L& I would have a field day with those guys. Plus I'm with hatte. What they are doing silviculturally wise makes no sense. Sillyculture at it's finest....


----------



## madhatte (Jan 23, 2013)

I wonder how many processor-hours it would take to break even, cost-wise, over manually snedding 10-inch poles? I can't imagine too many. Slam! Zoop! Nyoink-nyoink! ...and the log is cut, de-limbed, bucked, and stacked for loading.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 23, 2013)

OlympicYJ said:


> Comon guys. It's not how big it is... it's how ya use your tool!
> 
> 
> Seriously, L& I would have a field day with those guys. Plus I'm with hatte. What they are doing silviculturally wise makes no sense. Sillyculture at it's finest....



speaking of sillyculture all the girlies say its the girth that really matters....


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 23, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> speaking of sillyculture all the girlies say its the girth that really matters....



Hmm must be why all those hippie chick try and save the trees....


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 24, 2013)

now if only we can get more of em to start hugging loggers... then all the skinny hippie boys will be lonely... and have to learn how to pick up heavy things like chainsaws and snatch blocks to try and win back the hippie gurlz... (hmm maybe I do need to see a shrink...)


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 24, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> now if only we can get more of em to start hugging loggers... then all the skinny hippie boys will be lonely... and have to learn how to pick up heavy things like chainsaws and snatch blocks to try and win back the hippie gurlz... (hmm maybe I do need to see a shrink...)



Eh I dunno... body hair and BO is not a turn on! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yeah I furgot they don't "believe" in Soap...:bad_smelly:http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/bad_smelly.png


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2013)

Actually, I like the smell of diesel, saw exhaust and all the other stuff...up to a point. I sat behind a faller who came to a meeting right after work and it was much more pleasant than a crowd at say, a chili cookoff in confined quarters. 

The Larch....

OK, I watched the movie. The cutter has a nice behind...as for the rest of the film, well, it is a good example of a jack strawed mess. Directional falling is a good thing.

I liked the music used for the first part.


----------



## Samlock (Jan 24, 2013)

rwoods said:


> If you want some real logging then check out his thinning operation. Forestry in Sweden 1 - YouTube Gas must be cheap in Sweden or pulp extremely valuable. If you can hang in there long enough he fells a small tree in the end and then applies his unique bucking approach. And again if you are still sober at this point then go to his final video which starts out appropriately with the Hallelujah Chorus. Forestry in Sweden 5 - YouTube Ron



I'm no Swedish logger, but I know their tree growing schemes. After watching the thinning video, anyone shouldn't worry about the guy spending too much time on the stump. His "logging" maneuver is either 15 years late or 20 years too early. Waste of both time and fuel.

After all its his own land and everyone has right to do whatever he pleases with his own property. I just wonder what makes him upload his folly on the tube? Well, there is also vids of people running head first to the wall and other things.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jan 24, 2013)

True that. Big supporter of do that ya want on your own property. Just sayin it makes no sense. Hell cut em all down. But like you say why post em...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jan 24, 2013)

madhatte said:


> I wonder how many processor-hours it would take to break even, cost-wise, over manually snedding 10-inch poles? I can't imagine too many. Slam! Zoop! Nyoink-nyoink! ...and the log is cut, de-limbed, bucked, and stacked for loading.



Sweet sound effects


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jan 24, 2013)

Samlock said:


> I'm no Swedish logger, but I know their tree growing schemes. After watching the thinning video, anyone shouldn't worry about the guy spending too much time on the stump. His "logging" maneuver is either 15 years late or 20 years too early. Waste of both time and fuel.
> 
> After all its his own land and everyone has right to do whatever he pleases with his own property. I just wonder what makes him upload his folly on the tube? *Well, there is also vids of people running head first to the wall and other things.*



That's true, there is.

man vs fence - YouTube


----------



## madhatte (Jan 24, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> Sweet sound effects



It's a Super-Power, yo.


----------



## KYLogger (Jan 24, 2013)

I know you didn't just say "yo" !?!?!?!?! LOL

Ok guys, from now on I am take a video of every tree I whack. All of em' even all the little 3" stuff I drop when swamping around the big un's:msp_tongue:

Maybe then I will finally get the worldwide fame that this renowned logger deserves! Hell, I don't even have to fire up a saw, when I show up with my tin lid, grimy chaps, even grimier (is that a word?) hickory shirt, and my clod hoppers laced up the trees just commit arboreal suicide and jump off the stumps in fear (I will be sure to post a video of this amazing feat soon!)


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 24, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> I know you didn't just say "yo" !?!?!?!?! LOL
> 
> Ok guys, from now on I am take a video of every tree I whack. All of em' even all the little 3" stuff I drop when swamping around the big un's:msp_tongue:
> 
> Maybe then I will finally get the worldwide fame that this renowned logger deserves! Hell, I don't even have to fire up a saw, when I show up with my tin lid, grimy chaps, even grimier (is that a word?) hickory shirt, and my clod hoppers laced up the trees just commit arboreal suicide and jump off the stumps in fear (I will be sure to post a video of this amazing feat soon!)



Lemme know how that works for ya... maybe you could just stink em over:wink2:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Jan 24, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> I know you didn't just say "yo" !?!?!?!?! LOL
> 
> Ok guys, from now on I am take a video of every tree I whack. All of em' even all the little 3" stuff I drop when swamping around the big un's:msp_tongue:
> 
> Maybe then I will finally get the worldwide fame that this renowned logger deserves! Hell, I don't even have to fire up a saw, when I show up with my tin lid, grimy chaps, even grimier (is that a word?) hickory shirt, and my clod hoppers laced up the trees just commit arboreal suicide and jump off the stumps in fear (I will be sure to post a video of this amazing feat soon!)



If you get them to jump, make sure you video it. I wanna see where a tree's knees are :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Jan 25, 2013)

KYLogger said:


> I know you didn't just say "yo" !?!?!?!?! LOL



Hells to the yeah I did. You "LOD'd", didn't you?


----------



## slowp (Jan 25, 2013)

StihlKiwi said:


> If you get them to jump, make sure you video it. I wanna see where a tree's knees are :hmm3grin2orange:



If they are around here, and over 40 years old, their knees are bad.


----------



## saw dog (Jan 25, 2013)

hardpan said:


> Apparently not always. I stumbled across this instructional video of a Swedish logger cutting rather small logs with an even smaller saw, the famous 346XP and what appears to be a 14" bar. I don't know enough to critique this method so I will default to say it is "interesting". What do you think? For instance, how about a tree twice that size and a saw that could muscle a 20" bar etc?
> Forestry in Sweden 2 - YouTube



Hi Hardpan
Why ask us, Ask her. ( couldn,t help it, had to say it )
Safe cutting all


----------



## hardpan (Jan 25, 2013)

saw dog said:


> Hi Hardpan
> Why ask us, Ask her. ( couldn,t help it, had to say it )
> Safe cutting all



Can't believe it took this long. She says it's not the size of the ship but the motion of the ocean. I don't know, maybe she wants to go on a cruise.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 26, 2013)

Son if she's lookin for a ship to sail her waters then you need to find a smaller pond...otstir:


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm glad it wasn't me that brought up this part of the conversation. But hey, she might not be able to catch a whale in the ocean. But by damned, she can sure land a gold fish in a mud puddle. :jester:


----------

